# Goodwood FOS 2007 (Friday)



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I have taken 349 photo's - so it's going to take a while for me to get them all posted. The main exercise for my photography at the show was to practise panning shots - as I've never done these before. I'm dead chuffed with how they've come out...here's 2 tasters :



















And here's me and my mate Mr Solberg ! ...










More photo's to come ... please be patient ! LOL !


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Some great shots there Daz, hopefully i'll be hooking up with my mate Mr Glickenhaus tomorrow. Finally get to see his P4/5.
I'll be having a go at some cool shots


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice pic's mate

Plz, more photo's

Thanks


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Daz said:


> I have taken 349 photo's


PMSL. I took about five.

I took a fair bit of vid but my DV went tits up in the rain.


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

great pics :bowdown1:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

moleman said:


> PMSL. I took about five.
> 
> I took a fair bit of vid but my DV went tits up in the rain.


My mate was on the video camera ... think he got about 10 to 15 mins worth. :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Rightyo then....I've been through ALL of my pictures and tried to pick some out which give an idea of what Goodwood FOS is all about. I've tried to give a bit of variety, but apologies if you find them all a bit "samey".


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)




----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)




----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)




----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

There are some excellent pics there Daz.
Thanks and Well Done !


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Nice pics... opcorn: 

Do you have more pics of the toyota?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Atropoides said:


> Nice pics... opcorn:
> 
> Do you have more pics of the toyota?


There was this one too :








and I have a side-on / three-quarter shot somewhere too.

Bean - many thanks


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Thanks mate.


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Daz said:


>


I'm so going to England just to attend this some point. Anymore pics or videos for the sound of the Caparo T1? Was it good enough to be called the new Mclaren F1?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Great pics Daz. All better than the five I took. lol










:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

digitalboy40 said:


> I'm so going to England just to attend this some point. Anymore pics or videos for the sound of the Caparo T1? Was it good enough to be called the new Mclaren F1?


Might have it on video ... my mate was filming at that point. If I've got it I'll try and get it up on YouTube or something.

Moley - post them up mate


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

This is awesome, although wouldn't you be tempted to flick it to see if it does that desktop toy thing......


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Daz, Great shots.

I see you were using your Shutter program on your camera. and always using the 1/125" setting.

Did you play about with our shutter speeds??

At Santa Pod once, i took about 300 shots all different shutter speeds, different aps, played on shutter priority, then put it on Manual priority, and messed about with the shutter and ap there, and got some interesting results. (then went through them at home to see what worked best. --- the beauty of digital...

IMO (and i stress i am a BIG NOOB )If you are stationary at one point of the track and panning the car pretty much from the same spot and taking the picture at the same place, i prefer the manual priority with me manualing setting the shutter depending on car speed. as the light will be very similar at point of picture.
It gets addictive though... (and the kids start nagging to go somewhere else  )

I wish the pros will give us some tips.

PS the festival looks soo good, will have to go one year.

But your photos are improving immensly.. Well done man


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow 

cool photos mate 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

763paf said:


> Daz, Great shots.
> 
> I see you were using your Shutter program on your camera. and always using the 1/125" setting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input 

As it was my first go, I thought i'd stick with shutter priority and 1/125 - as I didn't really know how they were going to work out. I'd been advised to start at an "easier" speed and then work my way down to around 1/125, but i just went for that setting and hoped they'd work out ok.

It's taught me alot - and I'll eventually work my way up to working in fully manual mode. 

There was the issue in that the light kept changing a lot (one minute it was REALLY bright sun then next it was suddenly overcast - and then was about to pour down...and then it'd go back to sunny again).

Thanks again for your input...I've still got a LONG way to go (it's great having people like Dino, Brooksie (and others) to get inspiration from - they take incredible photo's).

:smokin:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Daz, dont know if you read the post i posted a couple of months ago RE Motorsport photography, but i found this quite interesting.
Best use of location and AF points for motorsport - 56K Warning! - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Great action shots Daz!!

I'm a bit gutted I missed most of the action stuff. 

Mind you, I got photos of what I went for! :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

763paf said:


> Daz, dont know if you read the post i posted a couple of months ago RE Motorsport photography, but i found this quite interesting.
> Best use of location and AF points for motorsport - 56K Warning! - Canon Digital Photography Forums


That looks a good read ... thanks for posting that.

Scott - thanks mate. On the reverse to you, I was just disappointed the GTR didn't run on the Friday, so I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures you guys took.


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

o.....m.....g wat a teaser i reali am jealous of all people that go to this

but then agen im going nxt year on the friday cus i gt time off skool yaya:chuckle: 

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

riddler said:


> im going nxt year on the friday cus i gt time off skool


I think you should stay in school and learn how to spell. :chuckle:


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

moleman said:


> I think you should stay in school and learn how to spell. :chuckle:



back to school it is:bawling:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Some sweet pics mate, didn't go this year even though I was offered freebies for yesterday as I'm suffering at home with sinusitis


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sorry to hear that mate ... hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

763paf said:


> Best use of location and AF points for motorsport - 56K Warning! - Canon Digital Photography Forums


Finally got round to reading that article....never even thought about selecting focal points, etc. Some REALLY interesting stuff on there.

Next time I might take my tripod too ... rather than just doing the shots hand-held.

Thanks for the link. :thumbsup:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done Daz, bloody great effort full stop, let alone for your first go 

The Abbey 32 looks superb, I know I love my 32's but it doesn't look out of place amongst the other exotica. My personal favourite was the Hemi showering sparks everywhere. The idea of deliberately putting a glass panel in the floor pan so you can see where the car is headed seems so crazy, but I guess it's essential when you travel around with the front pointing skyward!

Thanks for making the effort to upload these.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Brilliant pictures Daz, i really must make the effort to go to Goodwood one day, maybe next year.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Daz said:


>


Crikey Daz, you must have been standing right in front of Moley & Me as we saw these two stroll past us, then strike up this pose on the Lambo Stand.

I wonder why we didn't notice you ?????? :chuckle:


----------



## geeb (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, I am sure I would not be looking at the bloke with the camera


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Robbie 733 said:


> I wonder why we didn't notice you ?????? :chuckle:


PMSL ! The mind boggles as to how you didn't spot me ! :chuckle:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Daz,

Any pictures of the Ruf CTR3?

Guy


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Detailing World

3rd pic down... only pic I've seen of it so far from FOS .


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Guy - I've had a look through and sadly I didn't get any shots of a CTR3. Sorry mate.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Alex Creasey said:


> Detailing World
> 
> 3rd pic down... only pic I've seen of it so far from FOS .


You have to register to see that and I'm sure I want the Stigma


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

WOW, quality pics..
The 405 T16 and the Yellow/white Audi A1 Short Sport quattro are pushing my buttons.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I am also liking the JGTC Castrol liveried supra...Outstanding.:clap: 

You've given me enough PC wallpaper to last for the remainder of the year, top bloke.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

TT


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

TT - thanks for the comments. I have a whole load more of the Le Mans style cars available and I think I may have a few more supercar shots... I just picked a handful out to give a flavour of the kind of cars that were running.

Unfortunately, for that duration we didn't move around the hill too much, so most of the shots are in the same spot - and therefore they look a bit "samey". I might post a few more shots up later in the week.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Here you go Guy :










To give credit to the fella who took the shot (as it certainly wasn't me), it was taken by someone under the name VXRMarc on the DetailingWorld forum


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Excellent shots Daz! Looked like a great day!


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant pics Daz!
I am enjoying all of them


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's been a while but the rain got into my DV and I had to send it back to Sony for repair. lol

Here's the little bit of vid that I took.


----------

